# Kayfun 3.1 issue



## Hash Punk (2/11/14)

Hey guys. So i got 2 kayfun 3.1s from vape king yesterday. And the one is workin so nicely i cant believe it. 

But my problem is with the other one. Its spilling juice like crazy. i filled both of them afer making sure the wicks are both the same
Top filled both with covering the airholes fastening it slightly before flipping it upside down fastening completely. So the one will then not leak at all and the juice level stays where it is untill i vape it down

The other one however fills the mouthpiece with juice in two vapes and leakes out the airflow hole like crazy. the juice level drops from the top of the clear section to almost under it in 2min

Not understanding why one works and not the other? 

Any help woukd be greatly appreciated


----------



## BansheeZA (2/11/14)

check the top o ring where the chimney goes into the top cap. if it leaks there then it will drain out
if it is squashing the o ring then it is a problem, the o ring must go over the chimney tightly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (2/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> check the top o ring where the chimney goes into the top cap. if it leaks there then it will drain out
> if it is squashing the o ring then it is a problem, the o ring must go over the chimney tightly


 what a guy!If i screw of the mouth piece i can see light in between the chimney and the o ring in the top cap. So its definately not sealing at all. Now can i remedy this? Or is it a return visit to the vaping shop it came from?


----------



## BansheeZA (2/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> what a guy!If i screw of the mouth piece i can see light in between the chimney and the o ring in the top cap. So its definately not sealing at all. Now can i remedy this? Or is it a return visit to the vaping shop it came from?



haha the clones do that. oring is the wrong size. i have a 3.1 and a lite plus from yeahsmo an on both the o rings did not fit.
if you have a dremel or a drill machine just open up the inside of the of the o ring enough for the chimney to fit through when screwing the top cap on.
if the post office was working i could have sent you a few i have already done


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Hey guys. So i got 2 kayfun 3.1s from vape king yesterday. And the one is workin so nicely i cant believe it.
> 
> But my problem is with the other one. Its spilling juice like crazy. i filled both of them afer making sure the wicks are both the same
> Top filled both with covering the airholes fastening it slightly before flipping it upside down fastening completely. So the one will then not leak at all and the juice level stays where it is untill i vape it down
> ...


can you post a pic of the coil and wick you did. possible it could be related. with my kayfun i made sure that i put some cotton down the channel and cut it off at the base and this helped me avoid leaks


----------



## Hash Punk (2/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> use a d
> 
> 
> haha the clones do that. oring is the wrong size. i have a 3.1 and a lite plus from yeahsmo an on both the o rings did not fit.
> ...


I will def try that. Although it almost looks like the chimney isnt reaching the o ring properly. Will try to post a pic a bit later but im not sure how well its gonna show in it


----------



## Hash Punk (2/11/14)

Wikk


Marzuq said:


> can you post a pic of the coil and wick you did. possible it could be related. with my kayfun i made sure that i put some cotton down the channel and cut it off at the base and this helped me avoid leaks


will do man. As soon as i get home. Can you possibly post one of your coil and wick setup aswel? For a referance


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Wikk
> 
> will do man. As soon as i get home. Can you possibly post one of your coil and wick setup aswel? For a referance



I've long since sold my kayfuns. the thread with the pics is on the forum somewhere. ill try and find them and post here.


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

here you go @Hash Punk 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-58#post-32468


----------



## Hash Punk (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I've long since sold my kayfuns. the thread with the pics is on the forum somewhere. ill try and find them and post here.


Would really appreciate that man. Im so amped to have the kayfun. It would be heartbreaking not to get this right


----------



## Hash Punk (4/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> check the top o ring where the chimney goes into the top cap. if it leaks there then it will drain out
> if it is squashing the o ring then it is a problem, the o ring must go over the chimney tightly


Ok. So this is the view of the chimney with the topcaps crewed on tight. doesnt seem to touch the o ring


----------



## BansheeZA (4/11/14)

Ok some more questions to fix this. 
Looks like in the photo the chimney is not going through the o ring and is too short and not reaching the o ring or am I wrong? Can you feel any resistance whilst tightning as if it goes into the o ring?
Open both kayfuns and check if the chimney parts are of equal length and swop the top caps around. I know the lite has a shorter chimney section and maybe it got mixed in the assembly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (4/11/14)

Sorry to highjack this thread: Do you have an o-ring above the thread on the chimney?

I noticed mine doesn't, and I think that might be where some of my leaking issues might also be coming from ... not sure if there should be an o-ring?


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Sorry to highjack this thread: Do you have an o-ring above the thread on the chimney?
> 
> I noticed mine doesn't, and I think that might be where some of my leaking issues might also be coming from ... not sure if there should be an o-ring?


On the inside of the topcap there should be a recess in the hole the chimney fits into where an o ring goes.


----------



## LandyMan (4/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> On the inside of the topcap there should be a recess in the hole the chimney fits into where an o ring goes.


Yeah, mine's got that. I was thinking on the other side of the chimney, where the thread is. The thread stops, and there is a little recess, where it would seem an o-ring will fit. Just wondering if there should be one or not?


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, mine's got that. I was thinking on the other side of the chimney, where the thread is. The thread stops, and there is a little recess, where it would seem an o-ring will fit. Just wondering if there should be one or not?


Nope none of mine ever had an o ring there bud

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (4/11/14)

The top cap of the lite looks different then the normal 3.1 I have both and they are completely different


Gazzacpt said:


> Nope none of mine ever had an o ring there bud


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> The top cap of the lite looks different then the normal 3.1 I have both and they are completely different


Depends on which clone you have. The ones with long chimney the o ring is in the screw on driptip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (4/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Ok some more questions to fix this.
> Looks like in the photo the chimney is not going through the o ring and is too short and not reaching the o ring or am I wrong? Can you feel any resistance whilst tightning as if it goes into the o ring?
> Open both kayfuns and check if the chimney parts are of equal length and swop the top caps around. I know the lite has a shorter chimney section and maybe it got mixed in the assembly.


Thats exactly whats happening. No resistance on tightening up. And the chimney parts are the same length. Maybe the top cap is drilled slightly deeper on the faulty one? On the upside tho. I spoke to vape king today and they told me to take it past them and they will sort me out with it.

On a side note just wanna say thank you to all you guys. Ive learnt quite a bit about my kayfuns through this and youve all been a great help


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

@Hash Punk i have a kayfun lite with broken base. if you were closer i could have let to swap the top section out to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Hash Punk (6/11/14)

Just wanted to give a huge thank you to the guys at vape king!!! Thanks for the patience and excelent help with getting my new kayfun working like a ninja. You guys rock

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (6/11/14)

So what was the problem?


----------



## Hash Punk (6/11/14)

Humbolt said:


> So what was the problem?


 turns out the chimney pipe was slightly too short. Didnt matter much tho as those awesome peeps hooked me up with a brand new kayfun and even set it up for me to make sure everything is 100%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (6/11/14)

Just as I suspected. 
Great stuff and kudos to vapeking for sorting you out on the spot


----------



## free3dom (6/11/14)

Vape King is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Vape King is awesome


Yes vapeking is tops


----------

